# Started clomid yesterday



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi i started my 1st cycle on 50mg of clomid yesterday,and this afternoon i have been experiencing slight pains in my left side low down on my tummy,could this be anything to do with the clomid-i have had 2 tablets so far- or just a coincidence?
thanks


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hiya pink lady it could be a SE but i also find if i think about the possible SE's they tend to appear (or maybe thats just my imagination!!   ) i am not sure how to send you the links but in the main board you will find some threads created by minxy that are full of lots and lots of info also if you want to join us on the main clomid thread it would be good for you to have a chat with us all, anyway take care and all the best
L x


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya pink lady and welcome to the clomid (and tamoxifen) girlies  

Clomid does make my ovarys a bit sore, more so at different times of the month. Hopefully its the ovaries starting to prepare lots of nice follicles!!

XX


----------



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks!! it took me a while to click what SE was *slap self*

What is tamoxifen?not heard of that!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i dont know i have asked on main thread twice but not got a reply yet   so im still non the wiser i have not heard of it either will kepp trying to find out


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

just been having a nose about and i think it is an alternative to clomid but i am not sure why and when that would be given as opposed to clomid


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya i think tamoxifen can have less side effects for certain ladies but i think it does the same thing as clomid.
It is a more expensive drug so its not a commonly prescribed as clomid i don't think.

How you doing today pink lady still sore?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

tamoxifen is another form of drug that can do the same as clomid as you say lin with less side effects, BUT thats not to say clomid wont work for you 

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks cleg we were just curious  

heres hoping that which ever pills we are popping work for us all


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

yep thats right linlou17 !! all the luck in the world for us all whatever were on hehe god pill poppers eh!!  ..........


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

mmm i rattle like a tube of smarties!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINNEY (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,I tried clomid for three months but it turned me into a monster! Got very emotional and sometimes quite angry.But dont let me put you off,but you could get some side effects from it.I also got the tummy pains a little to what you are experiencing sort of to one side of my tummy.Must be the ovaries working! Good Luck with everything


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

ohh wow!! really i am already a monster!! hehe

lol @ inlou17  - rattle like a box of smarties!! hehe made me chuckle


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi

Ive just finished my first cycle and what an emotional month its been!! Ive cried at work twice for no reason what so ever. My stomach is bloated, im covered in spots, im craving chocolate and I dont usually eat it! Im having nightmares that wake me up and upset me, im peeing all the time and ive just taken provera to for my AF to come so I can start round two of clomid   
Its a roller coaster of a journey, I hope we get out BFP with all this hard work!!
The smartie comment was class!! lol
xxxxxxx


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

aw linz1982 , are u okays?

i love the smarties comment too ace!!  

hehe hmmm cant wait to start clomid  !! you sound as if your having a bit of a rough time but keep telling yourself  - it WILL be worth it!! i am sure it will  

stay cool - haha harder said than done ....  

aww crying at work thats awful...do u get any like spacial leave for fertility treatment? cause if your crying at work your mind isn't going to be on the job and i bet you just felt like going home...

    

faye xxxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Faye
I WISH!!! lol
They give you days off for hospital appointments, but nothing else. Im just so emotional. The slightest things makes my cry  . There all good people who I work with so its not too bad. They understand that my hormones are all over (as much as they can understand)
Its just so difficult! The provera hasnt worked yet either. I finished taking my last tablet on Monday, I know it can take upto 10 days for AF to come, but thats making my hormones worse!! lol
Good old limbo land, I feel like im going to be here forever!!
Thankyou for cheering me up, god knows I need it.
Did I read on one of your early threads that your starting clomid may/ june?? If you need anyone to talk to, come find me on here and we can have a chat
Good luck all, and thanks for listening to me moan xxxxxxxxx


----------

